# أمانة الخدمة - كيفية اختيار الخادم وما المعايير اللازمة لأمين الخدمة



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

[ لأنه وإن كان لكم ربوات من المُرشدين في المسيح لكن ليس آباء كثيرون ، لأني أنا ولدتكم في المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل ] (1كورنثوس 4: 15)
[ يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم ] (غلاطية 4: 19)
[ كنا مترفقين في وسطكم كما تُربي المرضعة أولادها، هكذا إذ كنا حانَّين إليكم كنا نرضى أن نعطيكم لا إنجيل الله فقط بل أنفسنا أيضاً، لأنكم صرتم محبوبين إلينا ] (1تسالونيكي 2: 7، 8) 
أمانة الخدمة مكانه حساسة جداً، حيث أن أمين الخدمة مسئول عن استقامة الخدمة وإشعالها بقوة المحبة الأبوية الموهوبة له من الله وتقوية الخُدام في الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، والصلاة لأجلهم ليلاً ونهاراً والاجتماع معهم لبث فيهم روح الإنجيل بالمحبة في سر التقوى وبنائهم الروحي الصحيح، وتقديم التعليم اللازم لهم وحل مشاكلهم في الخدمة بالحكمة السماوية بإلهام الروح القدس حسب ما نال من نعمة الله، وهو يُعتبر مسئول عن رعاية الخدام وتدبيرهم روحياً ليتمموا ويكملوا خدمتهم بالروح وحسب مسرة مشيئة الله وليس حسب فكر كل واحد فيهم مستقلاً عن روح الكنيسة والتقليد !!!

وحيث أن أمين الخدمة هو المتقدم على الخدام ويرأسهم، لا رِئاسة الآمر الناهي، بل رِئاسة [ أكبركم يكون خادماً للكل ] (متى 23: 11) ، لذلك ينبغي أن لا يقل سنة عن 40 سنة ليحمل روح الأبوة وخبرة السنين ليُقدمها حسب النعمة المُعطاة لهُ للآخرين، وينبغي أن يكون خادم وحدة الكنيسة بوحدة الخدام بالمحبة وتآلفهم معاً حول شخص المسيح الرب له المجد، وهو العامل على تحقيق صلاة الرب يسوع للآب ليلة آلامه [ أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذي أعطيتني ليكونواواحداً كما نحن ... ليكون الجميع واحداً ... ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني ... ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد ... أنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مُكملين إلى واحد ] (يوحنا 17: 13 – 23) ، وعموماً تُسمى هذه الخدمة حسب جوهرها في رأيي الشخصي: [ رئاسة المحبة في سر التقوى ]

عموماً تحقيق وحدة الخُدام في الكنيسة عمل عن جد صعب وشاق للغاية، ولا يستطيع أن يقوم به إلا من نال سلطان خدمة المحبة من الله، وموهبة الأبوة، ونعمة التدبير بالحكمة بالروح القدس المُفاض عليه بغنى  حسب عطية الله، لأن أمين الخدمة لا يأخذ الموهبة من الناس ولا يستمد شرعيته من إنسان بحسب اختيار أفضل الناس وأحكمهم، بل من الله في الأصل والأساس وحسب الموهبة المُعطاة له والظاهرة فيه !!! لأن الكنيسة لا تصنع خادم ولا أمين خدمة ولا حتى كاهن، بل تُعين من نال الموهبة من الله، لأن المواهب لا تُصنَّع بل توهب من الله والكنيسة تُعلن هذه العطية التي في الناس، لأن الكنيسة حينما تجد واحد عليه نعمة الخدمة أو الكهنوت... الخ، فأنها تضع يدها لتعلن اختيار الله بالروح، لأنه مكتوب أولاً أختار الروح ثم تأتي كلمة ونحن، ولا يُمكن يسبق اختيارنا اختيار الله قط، مهما ما كان الشخص في نظرنا صالح، بل من الضروري الله يُعطي ثم نختار نحن ونتوافق مع الروح على اختياره...

فأمين الخدمة، باسم المسيح يحتضن الجميع ويضم الكل ويؤالفهم بعضهم مع بعض بالمحبة، ويستوعب الكل ويجمع الكل في محبة المسيح الحي و [ يستأسر كل فكر لطاعة المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 10: 5)، وهكذا يصير بحق خادم وحدة الكنيسة تحت رئاسة الرب الواحد الأمين والذي يستمد أمانته منه وهو شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ( أنظر رسالة أفسس 1و 2) ...​_____*مقومات *أمين الخدمة وما ينبغي أن يكون فيه ليؤهله لهذه الخدمة_____​*(1)* أن يكون إنساناً روحياً متعمق في أصول طريق التقوى، أي ممتلئاً من الروح القدس (وهو أول شرط اشترطه الرسل في اختيار خدام الكنيسة – أعمال 6: 3)، وطبعاً يظهر هذا في حياته الروحية الباطنية وخبراته الحية في الشركة مع الله، والتي يحوطها ويصونها تمرسه في حياة التقوى والانتصار على شهوات النفس، وتأصله في الحكمة الإلهية وموهبة الإفراز والتمييز، وامتلاء قلبه وفكره بذخيرة خبرات السنين مع الله واجتياز المحن والمشقات بصبر القديسين، وعلامات المحبة ظاهره فيه بأعماله، وله باعٍ طويل في خبرة الصلاة والصوم، وهذه الصفات بالطبع لا يمكن أن تكون متوفرة لمن هو حديث السن أو في بداية الطريق مع الله، عموماً لا يمكن يقدر إنسان على أمانة الخدمة إن لم يكن له سيرة فاضلة وجهاد طويل وخبرة في إماتة الذات والصبر واحتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح ربنا القدوس، وفي النهاية يبيع نفسه للمسيح مسلماً ذاته للموت، لكي لا يحيا هو، بل المسيح الرب يحيا فيه ...

*(2)* متعمق في التعليم المسيحي واللاهوتي، وغير مكتفياً بما تعلمه وعرفه بل دائم البحث بجدية في الكتب بالروح والحق، فأمين خدمة راضي بقلة العلم أو يحقد على أحد، ليس هو خادم ولا أمين، بل هو اسم كاذب عليه وليس هو من الله بل من قِبَل الناس تم تعيينه، وسيرفض من الله حتماً لأنه لا يرعى خدام الله بقوة الله وعمل نعمته، بل من ذاته وعلمه الضعيف الذي لا حياة فيه !!!

*(3)* له حكمة وحنكة في تدبير الأمور من الله، وأن يكون رزيناً متعقلاً عفيفاً في التصرف والقول والفعل، ومتقدم في السن لكي يكون قد هرب من حركات الطفولية وأباطيل الشباب المندفع وعدم الالتزام الذي يتسم بمعظم هذا الجيل، أي أن لا يكون ما زال يحمل صفات الطفولة من خفة الشباب وهزارهم ودلالهم وعدم جدية مواعيدهم وسلوكهم وعلى الأخص في أحاديثه مع الرجال والنساء،[طبعاً لا أقصد أنه يكون شخصية نكده، لأن هذا يدل على عدم البساطة، لكن القصد أن يكون متعقلاً] ...


*(4)* أن تكون ذا شخصية تُمارس المحبة لا باللسان والفكر، إنما بالعمل والحق، فيقبل ويحتضن الآخرين بالمحبة والتقدير والاحترام لأشخاصهم، باعتبارهم مخلوقين على صورة الله أولاً، وبحكم بنوتهم لله بالمعمودية ثانية، وبصفة عضويتهم في جسد المسيح الرب بسرّ المسحة المقدسة ثالثاً؛ وهذا يظهر بالطبع في احترامه لآرائهم ومواهبهم، بحيث يستطيع أن يتعامل مع كل فرد والمجموعات ذات الخبرة التي يُمكن أن تكون قد تميزت عن خبرته، يقويهم ويشددهم ويضع كل واحد في مكانه الصحيح، ولا تصيبه الغيرة أو يحسد أحداً فيهم لأنهم متقدمين عنه في الروح والمعرفة ومتميزين في المواهب، لأن لو أطفأها أو أبعدهم، فسيفقد أمانته أمام الله ويوقع نفسه تحت الدينونة لأنه يحسد ويفسد المحبة بين الناس ويصنع ارتباكاً في الخدمة بسبب ذلك...

*(5)* هذا الشرط ينبغي أن يوضح من هو الوكيل الأمين في بيت الله، وهو أن لا يسعى أحد ويطلب هذه الخدمة لنفسه أو بنفسه، لأنها ذات مسئولية غير عادية، وهي خدمة فرز واختيار ودعوة من الله، ولا ينالها الإنسان بسعي من نفسه ولا بإحساس شخصي بكفاءته وقدراته الخاصة، بل ينبغي أن تكون الدعوة واضحة كالشمس أنها فعلاً من الله في داخل قلبة وبرؤية واضحة في ذهنه، لذلك دائماً كان هروب المدعوين لمناصب الخدمة داخل الكنيسة بجميع أشكالها نابعاً من إحساسهم بعدم الكفاءة من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى، من رغبتهم في التحقيق مما إذا كانت هذه هي مشيئة الله فعلاً، وكل ذلك خوفاً من أن يقبلوا خدمة بغير دعوة واضحة من الله، حتى لو كل الناس اتفقت وسعت أن يبقوا خداماً في أي موضع في كنيسة الله ...
فطلب الرئاسة والسعي إليها يُسمى عند آباء الكنيسة [ الضربة الرديئة ] ويقولون عن من يسعى هكذا [ طلب الرياسة للكبرياء ] ، فكيف يُدبر خُدام الله من لا يعرف أن يُدبر نفسه حسناً غير ساعياً للمناصب معجباً بنفسه وعلمه !!!

*(6)* ملحوظة مهمة، ممكن أن يُستثنى السن في أحيان نادرة جداً جداً، حينما يتقدم الإنسان في النعمة سريعاً وتظهر في موهبة الحكمة مبكراً وعمق أصالة الحياة الروحية وخبرة التقوى في سر المحبة وشركة الله، والتخلص من روح الطفولة من جهة الاندفاع والتسرع وانعدام المسئولية، وأيضاً ظهور روح الإفراز والتمييز فيه، والتأصل في روح المعرفة بقوة الله، وظهور موهبة الأبوة بالروح في هذا الشخص الحديث السن، عدا ذلك لا يُستثنى السن ...​_____*من الذي يختار أمين الخدمة*_____​حينما يتم الاختيار لأمين خدمة بهذه المواصفات التي تكلمنا عنها، لابد من أن يكون الشخص الذي يختار يتميز بأنه شخص روحي له الإفراز والتمييز ومحبة لله بكل قلبه ن متميزاً في إيمانه ولا يأخذ بالوجوه ولا يتحيز لأحد حتى ولو كان أخاً لهُ أو محبوب عنده جداً !!!
فالمنتخبون لهذه الشخصية هم المفروض الآتي :
1 – الخدام الذين لديهم خبرة عميقة في الحياة الروحية ومتميزين بمحبتهم للكنيسة بممارستهم المنتظمة في الاشتراك في الأسرار والصلاة الخاصة والعامة، والمعروف عنهم أنهم غير منحازين ولهم خبرة في تمييز الأرواح، وتأصل في التعليم الكنسي بروح الآباء في الحق والتقوى.


2 – كهنة الكنيسة المميزين بالمحبة الحقيقية وروح الإفراز ولهم حنكة في الحياة الروحية ومشهورين بموهبة التدبير ويعرفوا أن يميزوا الأرواح هل هي من الله، ويعرفوا أن يفحصوا كل نفس ويعرفوا مواهبها من الله.


3 – وفي النهاية موافقة الأسقف باتفاق الخدام وكهنة الكنيسة.



هذه هو كل ما أستطيع قوله باختصار شديد وحسب رأيي الشخصي لما أراه في خطورة هذه الخدمة والتي تحفظ كل خدمات الكنيسة في المحبة وسر التقوى وحفظ الحق المُعلن في الإنجيل والمجامع المقدسة وتسليم التعليم الصحيح حسب الحق لتدبير الخدمة والخدام حسب نعمة الله وفكر المسيح الرب، وليس حسب الناس ولا رأيهم الشخصي من جهة حكمة إنسانية مقنعة بل ببرهان الروح والقوة.. 

كونوا مملوئين من نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*على كل خادم وخادمة بل وراعي وكل من في الخدمة بأي شكل أو مُسمى، أن يحذر من ثلاثة أشياء مهمة للغاية، أولهما أن لا يكون كلامه مجرد كلام بشري أو بغرض عرض المعلومات (رغم أهميتها)، بل يعرض كلمة الحياة ويسعى أن يمتلئ بالروح دائماً، والشيء الثاني يحذر من أن يكف عن الخدمة – لو كان فعلاً أخذها من الله بالروح القدس – تحت أي مُسمى، ويسعى للراحة أو يهرب من آلامها ومشقتها، بل يبحث عن كل خاطي وبعيد ويُصلي لأجله وبطول أناه يصبر عليه ويتأنى بشدة ولو وصلت لسنوات عديدة، والشيء الثالث هو الكبرياء والتسلط على حياة الناس، او يعتبر نفسه أنه أفضل من الآخرين، وعلى الأخص كل من يعرف خطيئته، لأن الخطية ليست غريبه عنه، وممكن أن يسقط في أي وقت أن لم يمسك في نعمة الله ولم يحذر ويسهر على حياته، وعليه أن لا يحتقر أخاه الخاطئ مهما ما كانت خطاياه شريرة أو مُقززة للغاية، لأن عمل الخادم الجلوس عند الأقدام ويكون آخر الكل فعلاً وليس مجرد كلام وألفاظ وشِعارات وتعبيرات*.​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الخدمه مش عمل فردى دى منظومه كامله 
امين الخدمه له دور وهو الاداره اللى بتحافظ وتستوعب المنطومه
ويحاول يقومنى انا كخادم اذا غلط فى حاجه 
وانا كخادم على دور كبير فى نجاح الخدمه 
لازم اكون امين وملتهب لأنه 
ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوه 
وانا خدام للأولاد الله وصدقنى استاذ ايمن مش ربنا محتاج لخدمة حد زى 
انا المحتاج الخدمه لأن خدمة ربنا مش بتوقف على انسان اي  كان هذا الخادم 
وباخد منها بركات كتير اوى 
موضوع غايه فى الروعه كعادتك استاذى ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك يا أختي في كنيسة الله الحي
والله هو من أعطانا شرف خدمة اسمه العظيم القدوس
إذ أعطانا المواهب لأجل البنيان
وليكن اسمه ممجداً كل حين آمين
​


----------

